
Snackr is an RSS Addict's Dream Come True - paulsb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/snackr_is_an_rss_addicts_dream.php
======
blogimus
Snackr may be great for many people, but it wont work for me for two primary
reasons.

1) I won't use an rss reader I have to download as an app, period. I use a
number of computers so I try to keep everything I can online. I need a really
compelling reason to download and run another web app or plugin.

2) Snackr would be a distraction to me. I waste enough time on news.yc :). So
maybe I'm not an rss addict, but I currently use rss mostly as a tool rather
than peruse for entertainment.

